# New 32 Boots



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to try on or use any of the new 32 boots, I am looking at the Lashed and the Fruit Boot. Any reviews would be awesome, Cheers!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, they're 06-07 year, but I love my Lashed. Great boots


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, I have heard they are pretty wicked boots but I think I want something a little more flexable thats why I was looking at the fruit boots....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Our shops motto is 32 days their done they just blow apart.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Our shops motto is 32 days their done they just blow apart.


My 32s have actually held up quite well.

I ride a lot, last year i got ~70days. The boots are still great.

I had heard of 32's not lasting long but I really can't complain


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I had a warranty room and a boiler room full of them last year. Number one warrantied boot in summit county.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I had a warranty room and a boiler room full of them last year. Number one warrantied boot in summit county.


Oh wow. Well, I'm glad mine held up


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, 32 is known to not last. Not saying every boot blows apart, but they have a higher percentage that do. Kind of like DC....dammit!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep have to agree that they are not the most durable boots out there but..if they last a season that works for me given the amount of use they will see during a season.

I am pretty easy on my gear. Some riders are just hard on there gear and will tear up anything.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thirty two's should be loads better this year. The guy that used to do burtons is now in full control of the thirty two line. Hes fixed alot of the gripes I've heard. I've heard most people are braking the strap loop on the liners and such and thats supposed to be beefed up. Also they finally put in removable and replacable footbeds, now you can get custom footbeds for yo 32.

But if you are worried about durability, I've yet to have mid to higher end burtons fail, or really any salomons.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I just picked my new Lashed up this weekend (shop edition, can't be found online anywhere, grey, yellow, and purple). I had a pair of Lashed blings from 2 years ago that have held up to ~145 days of boarding, both cruising and a lot of park use. The boots are just as comfy as my last ones. The footbeds are something new. I used to have the liners heat molded to my foot, but with the new foot beds, you use them a couple of times and they mold themselves to your foot. I have been wearing mine around the house since Saturday when I got them. I tried on the Fruit Boots and they are way to flexy and in my opinion would be worthless. I am sitting in class right now, so I don't have any pictures, but I will get some for you in the next couple days of the shop exclusives, colors are dope and they are the only pair of 11's my shop got (pays to spend a lot of time there, get preferential treatment and first dibs on new stuff). If it gets cool enough this weekend (nights have dropped down in the 40's here in Ohio) we are going to try and get some of the ice shavings from the skating rink and pull out a box to goof off on, if that happens, I will let you know how they feel then. Hope that helps, if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Love my lashed, and for the price you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Here you go, picture as promised! My girl found them on The Click Worldwide as well.


----------

